# L'ho sempre sostenuto ...



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2007)

... che dagli Anima-li s'impara sempre qualcosa:

*Esperimento in una scuola del West Midlands*

*Betty, la cagnolina aiuto-insegnante*

*La cucciola di spaniel affianca i professori e insegna agli alunni il significato del concetto di «responsabilità»*


*LONDRA (Gran Bretagna) -* Una scuola da cani. O meglio, con il cane. Un delizioso cucciolo di spaniel è, infatti, diventato assistente del corpo insegnante della Rough Hay Primary School di Wednesbury, West Midlands, e la sua presenza in classe serve a spiegare ai 270 piccoli alunni dell’istituto il significato del concetto di «responsabilità». Con i suoi occhioni dolci e il suo musetto simpatico, Betty (una sprinter spaniel di 9 mesi) incoraggia gli allievi ad essere più premurosi verso i compagni e li aiuta a socializzare fra loro. 
*POTERE CALMANTE - *E’ la prima volta che un’idea di questo tipo trova attuazione in Inghilterra, ma i riscontri iniziali sembrano tutti positivi, tanto che gli esperti hanno definito il progetto “eccellente”, mentre Mark Klekot, preside della scuola nonché fautore dell’iniziativa, ne spiega i dettagli al “Daily Mail” : «Contrariamente a quanto si potrebbe pensare, i bambini non vengono distratti dalla presenza del cagnolino in classe. Anzi, succede esattamente il contrario. Il cane ha il potere di calmarli e di tranquillizzarli, così che imparino di più e più velocemente. Betty sta in nove classi diverse e dall’esterno chiunque può capire in quale classe si trovi, perché lì regna la quiete». 
*AIUTO AGLI AUTISTICI - *Ovviamente, la cucciolotta, per quanto tenera, non può sostituire l’insegnante, ma il suo contributo è per certi versi fondamentale: «Noi cerchiamo di essere a disposizione di tutti gli alunni – sottolinea ancora Klekot – ma succede inevitabilmente che gli insegnanti siamo impegnati a fare qualcosa e che magari qualche bambino non riesca a parlare con nessuno. Ed è a questo punto che la presenza di Betty si rivela preziosa, perché ogni nostro piccolo studente può parlare con la cagnolina e sentire che lei sta ascoltando e che presta attenzione a quanto le viene detto. Nella nostra scuola abbiamo quattro bambini autistici e Betty è di grandissimo aiuto soprattutto con loro, perché fa spesso da tramite con gli insegnanti». 

*L'INTERAZIONE STUDENTI-ANIMALI - *Entusiasta del progetto è anche la psicologa June McNicholas, specializzata in comportamenti umani e animali: «Sono davvero felice di vedere che un preside è stato così lungimirante da riconoscere l’importanza dell’interazione di un animale da compagnia in una classe di studenti. In questo modo, infatti, i bambini riescono a relazionarsi fra loro più facilmente. Sanno che gli animali non li giudicano e che non raccontano loro storie, come invece a volte fanno gli adulti, il cui mondo risulta spesso ai loro piccoli occhi come un universo confuso e di difficile comprensione».


 Simona Marchetti
*
corriere.it














*


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2007)

Posso?
Povera Betty! Che noia!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Posso?
> Povera Betty! Che noia!!!!!


Perche'?!

Il cane e' stato il primo nel regno Anima-li che si e' avvicinato all'Uomo, io la vedo una ottima iniziativa ... guarda come funziona bene un Anima-le nella Pet Therapy:

http://www.ministerosalute.it/dettaglio/phPrimoPiano.jsp?id=118


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2007)

*...inglesi*

Credo che il ruolo del cane sia di tipo affettivo e che questo dipenda dalla freddezza con cui sono improntati i rapporti tra insegnanti e allievi in Inghilterra.
Non so se ora la situazione è cambiata, ma sono a conoscenza di un'esperienza: a uno scambio di corrispondenza tra classi era seguito un incontro tra i bambini e gli insegnanti italiani e quelli inglesi in Inghilterra.
Gli insegnanti inglesi erano sorpresi e disorientati dei rapporti affettuosi che i maestri italiani avevano con i bambini mentra da loro gli insegnanti cambiano ogni anno classe proprio per evitare che si formino legami affettivi!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2007)

*betty*

non ho animali in casa, ma se vorrai scappare da chi ti costringe a seguire lezioni ogni giorno per tutta la vita in quelle classi umide con la puzza delle scarpe da ginnastica nel nasino, da chi ti strapazza, da chi ti fa ripetere due volte la stessa ora senza accorgersene (9 classi?ma come fai?) .... vieni... non temere..... verdai che l'ONU si prenderà cura di te......


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non ho animali in casa, ma se vorrai scappare da chi ti costringe a seguire lezioni ogni giorno per tutta la vita in quelle classi umide con la puzza delle scarpe da ginnastica nel nasino, da chi ti strapazza, da chi ti fa ripetere due volte la stessa ora senza accorgersene (9 classi?ma come fai?) .... vieni... non temere..... verdai che l'ONU si prenderà cura di te......


Vedi? ... almeno a qualcosa e' servito ques'articolo ... ti sei fatta tante sane risate


----------



## Grande82 (16 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedi? ... almeno a qualcosa e' servito ques'articolo ... ti sei fatta tante sane risate


oh, parecchie, sì! Sono comunque concorde col test del cagnolino! Volevo sdrammatizzare! Poverino! Per gli alunni è ovviamente un bene, i vantaggi della pet terapy sono noti da parecchi anni...


----------



## Old SarahM. (16 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che il ruolo del cane sia di tipo affettivo e che questo dipenda dalla freddezza con cui sono improntati i rapporti tra insegnanti e allievi in Inghilterra.
> Non so se ora la situazione è cambiata, ma sono a conoscenza di un'esperienza: a uno scambio di corrispondenza tra classi era seguito un incontro tra i bambini e gli insegnanti italiani e quelli inglesi in Inghilterra.
> Gli insegnanti inglesi erano sorpresi e disorientati dei rapporti affettuosi che i maestri italiani avevano con i bambini mentra da loro gli insegnanti cambiano ogni anno classe proprio per evitare che si formino legami affettivi!


io sono piuttosto d'accordo con l'approccio inglese, ma so di essere controcorrente nella scuola italiana


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> io sono piuttosto d'accordo con l'approccio inglese, ma so di essere controcorrente nella scuola italiana


...magari...
Intendo magari fossi controcorrente ...i rapporti affettivi sono rari...e contribuiscono a creare la sicurezza di base. Ho una casistica su base di un po' di anni...


----------



## Old SarahM. (16 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...magari...
> Intendo magari fossi controcorrente ...i rapporti affettivi sono rari...e contribuiscono a creare la sicurezza di base. Ho una casistica su base di un po' di anni...


c'è differenza tra 'affettivo' e 'affettuoso' ... a scuola 'affettuoso', poi, si confonde con 'materno' ...

effettivamente il discorso è un po' lungo, magari un giorno lo affrontiamo ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> c'è differenza tra 'affettivo' e 'affettuoso' ... a scuola 'affettuoso', poi, si confonde con 'materno' ...
> 
> effettivamente il discorso è un po' lungo, magari un giorno lo affrontiamo ...


Ma non c'è neanche il maternage ...c'è condiscendenza, come con i cani...


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2007)

*Persa*

Posso dire una cosa sgradevole ma confermatami da due docenti di Oxford e uno di Eton? E' meglio se gli insegnati inglesi mantengono rapporti di freddezza  ..............   molto meglio!!!  Esattamente come certo clero americano ....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa sgradevole ma confermatami da due docenti di Oxford e uno di Eton? E' meglio se gli insegnati inglesi mantengono rapporti di freddezza .............. molto meglio!!! Esattamente come certo clero americano ....
> Bruja


L'esperienza a cui mi riferivo era di normalissime primary school e non di istituzioni chiuse...


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2007)

*Ok*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'esperienza a cui mi riferivo era di normalissime primary school e non di istituzioni chiuse...


Nulla da eccepire....  
Bruja


----------

